# Fun Costume for a 5 year old



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

This online store has a large range of childrens costumes or you could try ebay for a bargain. 

Kids Halloween Costumes & Childrens Costume Accessories ? BuyCostumes.com


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

There are many options for a 5 year old that go on the cheap side . One that comes to mind is a spider (made with a black sweat suit hoodie and jogging pants with felt stuffed legs that are attached to the sides of the hoodie .


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, is the kid going to be allowed a voice? 

I know, my own kids, by 5, were quite vocal in what they wanted to be. But, judging from my own boys and their friends, when they were that age, popular costumes were:

Insert Super Hero here
Star Wars
Indiana Jones
Lord of the Rings (probably not so much now, replace that with transformers?)
G.I. Joe (hey, back in theaters, even)


Of those, the cheapest and easiest would likely be Star Wars. A little Anakin or Obi Wan is just a robe and a light saber. Robes can be sewn easily enough, even for me with absolutely 0 training. In fact, in a fit of desperation, I've even bought MYSELF a long sleeve shirt for my 4 year old to wear as a robe! Just a couple safety pins to keep it taught in the back, and roll in the sleeves, and it was perfect with a little belt. (unfortunately, those pics are not digital) And a lightsaber is but some duct tape and a painted broomstick away. Flourescent paint on the broomstick and a blacklight, and you'll not need to worry about entertaining the boy for days to come...

Indiana Jones would be fairly simple as well.

GI Joe would depend on which particular character they wanted. (Likely Snake eyes, which would mean mask...)


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

can never go wrong with a white shirt, fake blood, and a weapon


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Lots of cheap kids costumes in my local Craigslist , give yours a try.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

just a suggestion but i dressed my daughter at that age as a red crayon i had her wear red pants and a red turtle neck along with a "fabric tube" that had crayon written on it. the tube i made out of red fabric with arm holes cut out to wear like a smock and glue the seam in the back of that sucker. the hat was made with cardboard covered in the same red fabric and with red ribbon ties glued in to hold it on. 
a couple of years later when my nephew was that age he was dressed as a tube of toothpaste same concept different color fabric and a small pleated lampshade with ribbons glued in to hold it in place....hope it helps


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like we have a good ghost family up there. lol. cute ideas. 
you never made reference to a girl, boy, or both. clown costmes are fun to throw anything together and you can paint the face up. i put on a mickey mouse shirt, old jeans, orange suspenders, and a glittery sequined green tie and painted up my face. a black cat would be cute, black shirt and pants, tail out of a black nylon and felt ears. for that matter tails and ears aren't that expensive at halloween. paint the face. a witch would be easy. if the little one has a character in mind relay it. we might be able to give all kinds of ideas in that direction. and as a sugestion, hit the after halloween sales next year, you can pick up costumes for hardly nothing. and remember, it's awhile till halloween again. apt to change the mind a few times

thought you might like this. i've found it comes in handy
Face Painting Designs, Ideas, Face Paints and Pictures


----------

